# Pocket Grappling Hook



## Chip Hacket (Feb 21, 2016)

I copied this idea from someone online (don't remember who) but thought it would be fun to make.  I think there are many uses for this.  My plan is to take it fishing with me so I can get it stuck trying to retrieve other things that got stuck.
	

		
			
		

		
	




--Chip


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 21, 2016)

Chip, a nice piece of work!  When I saw the first picture, I was wondering how big your pocket was. lol  Then I saw the take down and storage feature.  

I would be afraid to use that nice piece of workmanship to retrieve lures from snags where I fish.  Some of them are pretty big and I fear I would have to leave the grapple attached once it dug in.

I actually contemplated making one of my own but was trying to work out how to provide a release mechanism.


----------



## brino (Feb 21, 2016)

Neat design and great execution.........and a great addition to your Batman belt 

What materials did you use?

You maybe should'a made two, just in case the first does get irretrievable snagged.

-brino


----------



## kvt (Feb 21, 2016)

This does look interesting though.  It just depends on what your are going to catch it on.    In one place in Alaska I watch someone pull in a bed spring with a grapple.     Where I get snagged it would do little good,  unless I could throw it out at least 50 yards, then be accurate enough in fast moving water to get to the same spot that my lure was.   I found that there is a 12inch steel pipe running through the area and fish get stuck around it.   I have 80 lb test line that often breaks on it.  like I said it does look interesting.   What is it made of?  Seems the  chamber might need some vent holes to drain the water and let it vent moisture.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 21, 2016)

That is cool man! Well done.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Chip Hacket (Feb 21, 2016)

brino said:


> Neat design and great execution.........and a great addition to your Batman belt
> 
> What materials did you use?
> 
> ...


I used stainless on the spikes and aluminium for everything else.  Probably need to make one from high grade steel for my Batman Belt as I'm afraid this one couldn't handle my weight.  At least that was my wife's recommendation 

--Chip


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 21, 2016)

James Bond eat your heart out!
Nice work!


----------



## Jethro3.0 (Feb 21, 2016)

_Nice job._
_But as others have said where I fish it would get stuck on the rocks ._
_It would be handy as a throwing gaf for the really big offshore fish._
_Jethro3.0_


----------



## brav65 (Feb 21, 2016)

I keep 50 feet of Kevlar spear fishing line in my bag which would be perfect for this and would store in the body as well


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice build there BatMan


----------



## wayne.inspain (May 14, 2016)

I had the same thoughts as RJ wouldn't like that in my pocket! ouch!! but when I saw the next pics I would be glad to have that in my pockets 
Great job.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 14, 2016)

all you need is this to fly from building to building.


----------

